# Jeanette Biedermann "Go Back" @ "Musik zum Tanzen"



## Jeaniholic (19 Nov. 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mit Google in einem anderen Forum ein Vorschaubild zu diesem Video gefunden:



Ehrlich gesagt, die Sendung "Musik zum Tanzen" kenn ich irgendwie gar nicht und würde ich eigentlich eher beim ZDF Anno 1974 verorten...

Leider war der darunter gepostete Downloadlink schon tot. Und das Forum machte auch eher einen toten Eindruck... Dabei scheint das Video sehr sehenswert zu sein laut Vorschaubildern!

Hat jemand noch dieses Video in seiner Sammlung?


----------



## Jeaniholic (20 Nov. 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------

